# VTU qualification verification for SAQA



## sandeep.singadi (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi VTU Folks!

For qualification verification needed for SAQA, payment of Rs. 1000/- is required by form of Demand Draft drawn in favour of Finance Officer, VTU, Belagavi. 

Alternatively, payment can be made online - vtu.ac.in/online-fee-payment

When applying online, select the “Verification of Genuineness of Documents issued by the University” option. For more info please contact VTU 0831-2498100

Kindly email SAQA a copy of proof of verification payment quoting your reference number with in 3 weeks. If no proof of payment is received within stipulated time frame the qualification will be withdrawn and no refund will be issued


----------

